# feeling really old



## Creative

Just joined the forum and posted an intro to my situation. So gladd to discover the over 35 section. I'm quite a long way over 35! (43) I had my first baby age 22 and was the youngest by miles in my anti natal group. This time I ex[pect i'll be the oldest by far.


----------



## zennie

Hey Creative,
Welcome to the forum :flower:
I'm due the day after my 39th birthday. There will be a 10 year gap between this baby and my last! 
There seems to be plenty of older mums nowadays, so I wouldnt worry about it :)
I'm even hoping to have one more in the future, to keep this little one company :friends:
Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Bats11

Welcome Creative.

You might be surprised there are alot of older pregnant women these days & besides who cares what people think its a blessing to be pregnant.


----------



## spikey doodle

Hi Creative!

I wouldn't be too self conscious about it, I am turning 38 next month and my midwife told me I was a youngen!

Just think about how much wiser you will be this time around! 

Besides, who cares what others think :D

Welcome!


----------



## Creative

thanks for all your kind words. Makes me feel a little less "old"


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board Creative, and congrats!! When are you due?

I'm 41, so not much younger than you :D and I feel old too, especially with arthritis and all the extra aches and pains I'm getting this time around. lol. I have a 17yr old, a 13 yr old and a 7 yr old also.


----------



## DeeM73

Hiya Creative :flower: a lot of women seem to be having babies later in life :) but is there a right age?!I'm 38 and pregnant with my 3rd,my daughter is 13 and my son is 12.Enjoy every moment :) and many congrats!! X


----------



## Creative

> Welcome to the board Creative, and congrats!! When are you due?

really not sure at all!. Having come as a surprise and not having taken any notice of AF for the past few years, I don't for definate know when the last one was. Having had to do some remembering, I think it was around 25th Jan so that would make it end of October or beginning of November.


----------



## Torontogal

You're not old! I am 37 and feel like a kid... so many people around me are having their babies in their late 30s and early 40s. It's the thing to do these days... having a baby UNDER 35 is practically considered odd where I live. Welcome and hope you have a good pregnancy!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Welcome creative. I will re-iterate what the other ladies have already said. 
You are only as old as you feel! Which in my case is about 25 normally but more like 55 at the moment...Lol
I am 38 and expecting surprise no. 3 after a 10 year break.!! It's great having our own little section where we can proudly show off our bumps. Check that thread out!! We certainly give those 'young uns' a run for their money.


----------



## DeeM73

Couldn't agree more Maple Leaf :) x


----------



## Gia7777

Welcome and congrats! And ditto to everyone else's sentiments. I am 41 and due my first in just a few weeks - And like Maple leaf Im usually feeling pretty young for my age but this morning I feel like I've been run over by a train. Everything hurts!!! But trying to stay positive as that's 90% of the battle, everything else will fall into place.


----------



## StillFertile

Hi Creative. 

Congrats!! :)

I'm in similar circumstances, except that I am 44 and my son is 23. He was really excited when I told him. 

My partner and I met at 40 and threw the bc out the window a little over a year into it. I fully expected to conceive fairly quickly, but as the months ticked by, I became more and more active in learning about and restoring my fertility. I am THRILLED to finally be pregnant with what feels like a very sticky little bun. :happydance:

I too, feel a bit old but I'm starting to realise that I have more of an issue with it than anyone I have told so I'm starting to relax and go with it. I feel really good besides the queasiness. I have a little normal cramping and my boobs feel positively LUSH lol. 

Here's to healthy pregnancies!


----------



## Creative

I really can't tell you enough how encouraging your comments are. Thank you. I'm currently feeling like an excited teenager!


----------



## DeeM73

And so you should be :happydance: x


----------



## suzimc

I'm 37 and had my first at 22, feeling very old just now but expect a new lease of life in about 4 weeks time!! 40 seems to be the new 20 at the mo! xxx


----------



## future_numan

I am 39 ( be 40 in Sept) and I had my first at 17... so there will be 22 yrs difference between my oldest & youngest.


----------



## vintage67

Just popping over from Baby Club to welcome you! I am 44 and had my baby in November!


----------



## Sparkly222

Hi - I'm 42 and will be 30 weeks preggers this Wednesday - also have a 9 year old son. Normally feeling ok but this week I feel like someone has shot me with a sedative! Also my bump has suddenly got so much bigger......slight nerves about labour starting to creep in. Hoping to wake up feeling ten years younger tomorrow! Good luck and aren't we all lucky! Can't wait to meet my little one now.
xxx


----------



## mtnprotracy

Welcome and congratulations :D. This is really my favorite section of the forum.....we are much less prone to the drama that comes with being a younger mama!

I'm Tracy--recently turned 41. DH and I are expecting our 4th son in April. Our older boys are 17, 15 and 12......we just spend a lot of time grinning and shaking our heads. We are very much like excited teens. There are days I really feel my age, but honestly, so many people are excited for us that I just put on a smile and get excited all over again!

Wishing you a blissfully happy and healthy 9 months :D!!!


----------



## April2012

honestly, emotionally, mentally, financially, relationship-wise...being older and pregnant/first time mom...is great. but not physically! wow...my 35 year old body wasn't up for this pregnancy stuff! and i am healthy, low blood pressure, thin, etc...


----------



## Creative

April2012 said:


> honestly, emotionally, mentally, financially, relationship-wise...being older and pregnant/first time mom...is great. but not physically! wow...my 35 year old body wasn't up for this pregnancy stuff! and i am healthy, low blood pressure, thin, etc...

After 3 children I still think my body is in good shape, and with those three my tummy just snapped back into shape and yet I get the feeling with this one it's probably just a bit to old to snap back in the same way. Still, it will be worth it.


----------



## Bats11

After my first two I was 28yrs with my first and then 30yrs with my second and I bounced back real quick, even though I put on 18kilos with my first and 21kilos with my second.

Being pregnant now at 37yrs, I look great, the only down side Ive had has been a sore lower back & more tired, Im all belly, so weight wise wont be an issue for me once she is born, I do look after myself though, so Im sure that helps a great deal.


----------



## Coxie

Welcome Creative! I'm 39 and have a 10 year old daughter as well as an 11 year old step son. I just keep saying that this little baby is going to keep me young. LOL


----------



## Creative

Coxie said:


> Welcome Creative! I'm 39 and have a 10 year old daughter as well as an 11 year old step son. I just keep saying that this little baby is going to keep me young. LOL

What a nice way to look at it!

I have told a handful of people and they've all responded with "really?" I was a bit taken aback to start with but now I say "yes really isn't it exciting!:happydance:"


----------



## charlie15

I'm 39 and pregnant with my 1st! I generally feel young and don't feel 39 at all.
I'm active and exercise a lot which helps and my OH is 29 so that helps too :) I find it weird to think of myself as old...but medically i suppose i am old in this context!

Is there anyone else my age expecting their 1st?? A lot of people my age seem to be having their 2nd or 3rd. I wish I was but life hasn't worked out like that for me.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Like Vintage67 on the previous page, I'm 44 and had my LO last month (my first, after a mc in 2009) -- and in fact, at my ob/gyn clinic, loads of ladies in their early to mid-40s; one friend was 45 and pregnant naturally as well. I would love another one, but as I developed pre-eclampsia, would prefer to wait a year or two before ttc again. 

best wishes

ps. and my pregnancy was completely normal/routine until wk32 when I developed high BP, then PE - BUT my age probably wasn't the reason for PE....


----------



## ClairHawkins

Hello Ladies I am 38 39 in april I am pregnant with baby no 7 and my eldest child is 18 will be 19 when new baby born! I feel really tired atm not too surprising really!:happydance:


----------



## Torontogal

charlie15 said:


> I'm 39 and pregnant with my 1st! I generally feel young and don't feel 39 at all.
> I'm active and exercise a lot which helps and my OH is 29 so that helps too :) I find it weird to think of myself as old...but medically i suppose i am old in this context!
> 
> Is there anyone else my age expecting their 1st?? A lot of people my age seem to be having their 2nd or 3rd. I wish I was but life hasn't worked out like that for me.

I'm slightly younger than you but not by much. I will be 37 this month and expecting my first. Like you, life didn't work out for having kids any earlier than that. It just never worked out with any of the guys I was dating. I didn't meet my husband till 2009 and we just got married last year. My husband is younger too, he is 33. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

charlie15 said:


> I'm 39 and pregnant with my 1st! I generally feel young and don't feel 39 at all.
> I'm active and exercise a lot which helps and my OH is 29 so that helps too :) I find it weird to think of myself as old...but medically i suppose i am old in this context!
> 
> Is there anyone else my age expecting their 1st?? A lot of people my age seem to be having their 2nd or 3rd. I wish I was but life hasn't worked out like that for me.

I'm 39 (will be 40 next week) and expecting my first. It's crazy. Never thought I'd be in this position (having #1 at this age), but here I am, and I'm so grateful!


----------



## kathy31

I am 39 (almost 40) and had an age gap of 21 years - yes you did read that right!!!!!!) between my first and second...and now thinking about number 3!!!

Out of the two...the older pregnancy was better and that's why I am planning to do it again!!!!!


----------



## mojobear

I am 39 and this LO is due around my 40th birthday, I had my first last year at 38..... TBH although I am feeling old this pregnancy it will be the 2 little ones that will keep me young  xx


----------



## charlie15

Torontogal said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 39 and pregnant with my 1st! I generally feel young and don't feel 39 at all.
> I'm active and exercise a lot which helps and my OH is 29 so that helps too :) I find it weird to think of myself as old...but medically i suppose i am old in this context!
> 
> Is there anyone else my age expecting their 1st?? A lot of people my age seem to be having their 2nd or 3rd. I wish I was but life hasn't worked out like that for me.
> 
> I'm slightly younger than you but not by much. I will be 37 this month and expecting my first. Like you, life didn't work out for having kids any earlier than that. It just never worked out with any of the guys I was dating. I didn't meet my husband till 2009 and we just got married last year. My husband is younger too, he is 33. Congratulations!!!Click to expand...


Thank you!

Yes sounds similar to me, none of the guys i was with when i was younger worked out and met my OH in 2009 too. Am surprised I fell pregnant straight away...now just hoping it stays and grows!


----------



## charlie15

Nikki Leigh said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 39 and pregnant with my 1st! I generally feel young and don't feel 39 at all.
> I'm active and exercise a lot which helps and my OH is 29 so that helps too :) I find it weird to think of myself as old...but medically i suppose i am old in this context!
> 
> Is there anyone else my age expecting their 1st?? A lot of people my age seem to be having their 2nd or 3rd. I wish I was but life hasn't worked out like that for me.
> 
> I'm 39 (will be 40 next week) and expecting my first. It's crazy. Never thought I'd be in this position (having #1 at this age), but here I am, and I'm so grateful!Click to expand...

Me too, very grateful :)


----------



## tweety pie

I am 39 and will be 40 when my two little girls make an appearance and i feel really old. The twins will be my first.
Yesterday when out shopping for baby things people assumed i was shopping for someone else and i had to tell them it was me having twins, even though you can clearly see my now getting large bump. My mum said they are just been polite just incase they have got it wrong. Mmmmm i just think i look old lol.


----------



## StillFertile

Some you may have already read this. but it turns out that pregnancy later in life can equate to a genetic component for longer life overall. 

https://www.immortalhumans.com/increase-your-lifespan-by-having-a-baby-in-your-40s-or-50s/

:thumbup:


----------



## Torontogal

StillFertile said:


> Some you may have already read this. but it turns out that pregnancy later in life can equate to a genetic component for longer life overall.
> 
> https://www.immortalhumans.com/increase-your-lifespan-by-having-a-baby-in-your-40s-or-50s/
> 
> :thumbup:

That's cool. I can see that, too... my Great Grandma had my Grandad at 45 and everyone on that side is very long lived...


----------



## Torontogal

charlie15 said:


> Torontogal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 39 and pregnant with my 1st! I generally feel young and don't feel 39 at all.
> I'm active and exercise a lot which helps and my OH is 29 so that helps too :) I find it weird to think of myself as old...but medically i suppose i am old in this context!
> 
> Is there anyone else my age expecting their 1st?? A lot of people my age seem to be having their 2nd or 3rd. I wish I was but life hasn't worked out like that for me.
> 
> I'm slightly younger than you but not by much. I will be 37 this month and expecting my first. Like you, life didn't work out for having kids any earlier than that. It just never worked out with any of the guys I was dating. I didn't meet my husband till 2009 and we just got married last year. My husband is younger too, he is 33. Congratulations!!! Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yes sounds similar to me, none of the guys i was with when i was younger worked out and met my OH in 2009 too. Am surprised I fell pregnant straight away...now just hoping it stays and grows!Click to expand...

Charlie15, that sounds just like me - I got pregnant right away which surprised us both because I expected it to take a while. I have had no problems with the pregnancy and I hope the same for you, I really hope your little one sticks (I'm sure he or she will).


----------



## charlie15

tweety pie said:


> I am 39 and will be 40 when my two little girls make an appearance and i feel really old. The twins will be my first.
> Yesterday when out shopping for baby things people assumed i was shopping for someone else and i had to tell them it was me having twins, even though you can clearly see my now getting large bump. My mum said they are just been polite just incase they have got it wrong. Mmmmm i just think i look old lol.

Ah twins, that's lovely even though hard work and a bit crazy! I am sure your Mum is right, so many people accidentally assume some people are pregnant and they're not, so i think they're probably being cautious

x


----------



## Donna210369

hello, you're not old. i'm 43 next month too and my mw told me she booked in a lady who was 52!!!!!! Natural conception too!! I have 2 ds's 18 and 5. and hoping i've got a sticky bean this time too. This is def our last try as haven't coped well with pg any of the times i've been pg, so cant put myself through this again. Hoping to feel better very soon. Congrats hun xx


----------



## spikey doodle

Torontogal said:


> Charlie15, that sounds just like me - I got pregnant right away which surprised us both because I expected it to take a while. I have had no problems with the pregnancy and I hope the same for you, I really hope your little one sticks (I'm sure he or she will).

I totally relate to this, as I am just turning 38 (my DH is 49) and having watched all my friends on IVF with little or no success, I assumed the odds were pretty low.

We had decided that now might be a good time in our lives and whatever happened, happened. We had no intentions of seeking medical treatment if nothing happened.

And BAM! 1st attempt and 2 weeks later I just knew! 

It was all a bit surreal at first, not because it wasn't planned, but because we really didn't expect to be so lucky on our first attempt. Now that it has sunk in, we are absolutely thrilled to bits!

I guess looking back, we are both healthy, fit and don't smoke. I have no idea of this plays a significant factor or if genes are more important..either way, our kids will keep us young :D


----------



## charlie15

spikey doodle said:


> Torontogal said:
> 
> 
> Charlie15, that sounds just like me - I got pregnant right away which surprised us both because I expected it to take a while. I have had no problems with the pregnancy and I hope the same for you, I really hope your little one sticks (I'm sure he or she will).
> 
> I totally relate to this, as I am just turning 38 (my DH is 49) and having watched all my friends on IVF with little or no success, I assumed the odds were pretty low.
> 
> We had decided that now might be a good time in our lives and whatever happened, happened. We had no intentions of seeking medical treatment if nothing happened.
> 
> And BAM! 1st attempt and 2 weeks later I just knew!
> 
> It was all a bit surreal at first, not because it wasn't planned, but because we really didn't expect to be so lucky on our first attempt. Now that it has sunk in, we are absolutely thrilled to bits!
> 
> I guess looking back, we are both healthy, fit and don't smoke. I have no idea of this plays a significant factor or if genes are more important..either way, our kids will keep us young :DClick to expand...

We were the same so a total surprise which is still sinking in :). We had no plans to go down the fertility route either as like you have seen friends go through it. The alternative would be lots of dogs!! now hopefully can be kids and a dog!!


----------



## Torontogal

Spikeydoodle and Charlie15, it was like that for us too.. bam.. and I just knew too. I had a glass of wine one day and felt really pukey after it... I just knew then and tested the next morning at work and got a YES. I feel so lucky. 

We would have gone down the whole fertility route though if we had to. Up to and including IVF. I couldn't have lived without trying everything.. I would have had "what ifs."


----------



## Hellylou

Hi can I join in?

I turned 37 in January - my kids are 13 and 11 in April and May respectively. I was quite a young mum back then, first out of all my friends, and now I am the other side of that, and it feels wierd. 

I'm 13 weeks along after losing a little boy last year at 16 weeks to PPROM, so pretty nervous still, but I do have a more positive feeling about this one. I'm not getting any of the signs I had last time. Wish me luck! 

I don't know what it is, but I just feel so old all of a sudden. I didn't at 36! We waited a long time to have another, so it's going to be a very big change for our little unit. It's been the 4 of us for such a long time. Can't quite imagine a new member yet, but I can't wait.


----------



## Creative

When I first found out that I was pregnant, I did feel incredibly old. there were pregnant women walking up the village and they all seemed so young and I really did feel that I would be a laughing stock, but being on here has been amazing. my attitude has changed and it is wonderful to know that I am among people who will go through what I will and will understand the realities etc. So so glad to have found you all.


----------



## Saucy

Hi Everyone!

I just turned 44 and am pregnant for the first time. I will be 15 weeks tomorrow and feel great!


----------



## Creative

welcome to the forum


----------



## Torontogal

Saucy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just turned 44 and am pregnant for the first time. I will be 15 weeks tomorrow and feel great!

Congratulations and welcome!!


----------



## spikey doodle

charlie15 said:


> We were the same so a total surprise which is still sinking in :). We had no plans to go down the fertility route either as like you have seen friends go through it. The alternative would be lots of dogs!! now hopefully can be kids and a dog!!

I really laughed at your dog comment, I'll swap you for cats :D

Yeah it does take a while to sink in. We just kept thinking: "Wow! We have changed our lives for ever, what have we done?!" :tease:

But now, we can't imagine not having a little one! In fact, we're already talking about #2 :blush:



Torontogal said:


> Spikeydoodle and Charlie15, it was like that for us too.. bam.. and I just knew too. I had a glass of wine one day and felt really pukey after it... I just knew then and tested the next morning at work and got a YES. I feel so lucky.

I was incredibly thirsty which is unusual for me, as I am generally like a camel! I kept dismissing the thought of being pregnant because of age, but couldn't help but think I was! I couldn't stop talking to OH about "What if?!"

Welcome & congrats Hellylou and Saucy!!


----------



## creatingpeace

Slipping over from baby club, welcome, I am 41 and just had my happy healthy beautiful baby boy last November! Best thing I have ever done! Happy healthy pregnancy to you!


----------



## Nrs2772

I am 40 and just had my first a little over two weeks ago. I don't feel old, I guess it can be as much a state of mind as it is physical.


----------

